# my b14 on 18" wirez. yes WIREZ



## Infamuz Bizzy (Jun 22, 2004)

hey whats up ppl i have a 95 sentra gxe on 18" wirez, 2 12" mtx subs, mtx 800 watt amp, 2 kicker 6x9's, 2 mtx 5x7's alpine cd player, to everybody.......YES I KNOW I NEED A DROP. lolz and tints. i think its good so far. what yall think

btw this is my style. dont come and say" put sum lightweight rims,turbo, and blah blah blah


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ahh all i see is X X X X


----------



## Infamuz Bizzy (Jun 22, 2004)

oops sorry fixed


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

not my style..but then again ur not here to please no1 but urself..


----------



## Infamuz Bizzy (Jun 22, 2004)

its ok i chekked ur cardomain site and ur cars pretty nice. im not into racing but its nice. thanks


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

My thought is...

It sucks really bad. I mean really bad. Looks like it deserves to be on a Talon with extended axles. And old talon at that.

But if you like it, I guess whatever floats your boat.

And you need to hide the wire for the neon in front of the dash. Looks tacky


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

you should put a 98 drop grill on there..open it up some..i did it to mine and i think it makes it look way better..seen that urs was cracked so i thought i could give ya a heads up


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

mmmmmkay....well if you're happy....can't say it turns many heads in a positive way, but keep it clean bro.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

those rims belong strictly on lowriders.....if even lowriders..across the street from my house, a couple guys own a black altima, nice car..but it had rims similar to those and i would always talk shit about the car and how those rims dont belong on an import, well i guess somehow word got to them or they came to senses(i dont know them) and they replaced them with different chrome rims which i must say look pretty damn good on the car since the car is black(and im not even a fan of chrome on nissans besides their suv/truck line) like mentioned earlier, try to hide that wire for the LED by tucking it behind the cluster guard.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

the car auto or manual


----------



## Infamuz Bizzy (Jun 22, 2004)

thanks 4 tha comments. i respect all of your opinions. thanks for the tip on the grill i wanna cut the insides and put chrome mesh. btw its auto


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Infamuz Bizzy said:


> thanks 4 tha comments. i respect all of your opinions. thanks for the tip on the grill i wanna cut the insides and put chrome mesh. btw its auto


nah just get the 98 grill it will look cleaner rather then cut up urs..plus u could always swap back n foward


----------



## the_anti_rice (Sep 30, 2004)

Props for being in to your own thing and not being ashamed to post it up. Lowrider style is all good but i think that implies lowering it, I think that should be your next step.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mad tight


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> mad tight


werd y0


----------



## 10SwiTcH200 (Feb 10, 2003)

Good Start you got going there, it's good to see some one doing things different and not following the trends, now you just need to get some switches on it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

awwwwwwww sheit! u gots tha wires! omg that is awsome lol i have never seen a sport compact on wires.............get ma bottle of bub.......honestly that really is cool. i have never understood why people put cars on racing wheels if its gona be for show. if you slam the hell out of that car it will be BAD ASS. (yes slaming a b14 is bad but i dont think he cares he want the low rider look) tizight. for show u deff. on the right track. but i would suggest trying to find a way to put that neon under the gage bezel so it shines up through but u cant see the bulb, iv never ever like to see the bulb of neon looks like the person putting it in got annoyed and said srcew it and just layed it there lol


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

since NF is no longer a democracy and u cant speak your mind i must simply say that your car looks different and their will never be another one like it. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

AL_Sentra said:


> since NF is no longer a democracy and u cant speak your mind i must simply say that your car looks different and their will never be another one like it. :thumbup:


skd ripped on it and the dude was cool about it why cant you?.......i still think its rad lol get air ride for it!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

The third pic down make the car look like a hotwheel. But its all good, whatever suits you. But like you said, it definetely needs a drop and some tint. Straight up original.

Now that there is a B14 with wire rims who will come out with the spinners?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

G_Funk013 said:


> Now that there is a B14 with wire rims who will come out with the spinners?


hehe that would be strizate gangsta


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

its definitely...different

kudos for doing what you like


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> skd ripped on it and the dude was cool about it why cant you?.......i still think its rad lol get air ride for it!



i was just messing with him notice the thumbs up and smile, its all good im not hatin on it, but it is a bit different i usually see spokes on the chevy box cars.... :fluffy:


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

ya i'm also not really a fan of the wires but its all in what you like


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I won't comment on the style, since it's totally not my taste, but I will say this:

1. Kudos on doing something different
2. wtf is up with the t-shirt on the window?
3. Fill your tank, you're on the E.
4. Crystal headlights and corners would really clean up the front end. I think an Infiniti-style grille (or whatever they're calling it these days) would look nice too. Oh, and SE-L tails.
5. Hide the wire for your neon. In fact, I hate seeing neon tubes, so maybe look into some LEDs for your gauge cluster, a la the RX8 and TL.
6. Bling bling.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

First time seeing those style rims on something besides a pickup or a Cadillac. I strongly believe in the saying to each his own, so I applaud you on your work. What's your ride quality like?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Infamuz Bizzy :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I figure if you post a pic of your car you got to be ready for the haters. Well this was one of those times. Don't get me wrong I'd roll in it, but not for too long.


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

I'd drive it, but I'd put the stock steelies back on. Not to tear into your car, but in my opinion, it's ugly with those wheels. But to each his own eh?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

1.5" drop in front would be cool...

not my style, but wow. How the hell do those things stay on!?! Where are the lugs?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looking good ! nice way to keep it different ! congrats and keep it up !


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> For those making comments towards other members' pictures, PLEASE do your best to make them encouraging... not discouraging. If you have a personal distaste in a member's particular choice in performance product, body kit, wing, wheel, console trim, whatever... try and keep it for private messages (PMs) or email.
> 
> THX,


and keep in mind guys.. the rules of this section as stickied by the super mods and admins.. so let keep the negative comments to our own and let be supportive here. :thumbup:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey somethin new!a b14 with wire wheels...not bad bro. Very unique :thumbup: 

While you're at it, i suggest getting a chrome Lucino grille to match things up and i hope you're considering getting it dropped too.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I haven't see any sentras or 200sx with wire rims....interesting. I think you should stick to one theme though, you plan to gut out the grill and put in some mesh? Thats more a race look......I don't think it will go well with your rims. 

I'd say stick with the lowrider style....you know, get a mural on your hood, crushed velvet interior, and chrome fender trim..... Just kidding, just keep it nice and clean...don't worry about what anyone says.... :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

G_Funk013 said:


> Now that there is a B14 with wire rims who will come out with the spinners?


Don't make me put my steelies back on and get the spinner hubcaps BIOTCH!

Nobody seems to like my wheels either but me so eh fuck em all.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

if 18s are what you are into.. that could be pimp.. slam that bitch though!!!.. air bags would be da shit mang


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

My honest opinion is that it looks awful.

But..whatever makes you happy.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Original.. but not really my style (how many times have u heard that lol?)... anyways im pretty used to seeing cars on wires.. theyre on everything here in miami... and ur car actually look ight compared to most.. but one time i saw a 350Z on wires.. that should be considered a crime... i cried that night, cried hard...


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

definitely unique. im not gunna say anything bad about it cuz i know there is stuff about my car people dont like so its all about personal preference. but i would ditch the tshirt u r using as tint.


----------



## Infamuz Bizzy (Jun 22, 2004)

l0lz thanks for the comments guys.well about the tshirt. lol its actually a car club t shirt. i just took the pics for the car club site to represent Enchanted Dreamz. lol well yea can anyone direct me to a nice grill to go with my style? someone stated the chrome lucino grill but i dunno? well thanks for the comments


----------



## Infamuz Bizzy (Jun 22, 2004)

hey i just finishes searching for the grills and the once that suits me best is the chrome infinity style grill from liuspeed. liu be ready ill be talkin 2 u shortly about that grill


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Infamuz Bizzy said:


> hey i just finishes searching for the grills and the once that suits me best is the chrome infinity style grill from liuspeed. liu be ready ill be talkin 2 u shortly about that grill


he was just telling me the sales need to go up..and here is goes..good luck with the car


----------



## grecsy (Oct 6, 2004)

my opinion is to use your original wheels untill you get the car updated to those wirez


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I just noticed...your front is higher than your rear?

Itd look much better if you put tire black on your tires for that glossier look :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i think its pimp as a mofo. :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright I've been looking at the car more and more.

I've got some suggestions, some that have already been posted.

Slam that thing with some air bags. I mean where you can almost sit the chassi on the ground.

Chrome.... Chrome EVERYWHERE

Hide those wires. 100% tacky

Give it a really good wax, you have some dull spots, such as the bumper. Unless it's not painted, in which go out and get it sprayed.

Oh and some halos


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I like it, 
but you have to complete the look.

Seth


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Heres one way to go with it. You could make it work.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Now that the ish im talkin about!nice job neil!

drop, tire dressing (shiny rubber)

and if you're a bit adventurous..chrome door handles


----------



## crazy101101 (Jul 10, 2002)

Exalta said:


> Now that the ish im talkin about!nice job neil!
> 
> drop, tire dressing (shiny rubber)
> 
> and if you're a bit adventurous..chrome door handles



Need some Halo's or the Crystal Clear headlights with the matching Corner lights. Oh yeah and the Lucino grille would be a big plus..and ,maybe a factory spoiler


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

werd up... and stuff


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

well, i think that his car needs alot of work, so that people wont talk smack about it... first thing he needs to do is get some ground control coilovers, and lower that thing, they only cost 400, and you can keep them on stock struts, and it seems this guy doesnt care about handling so it will be for looks mainly, next, you need to black out your taillights, then your turn signals, and get some Stealth headlights, if you want, i think that gold looks better on black, so paint your rims, door handles, grille, and antenna GOLD. then your car would be teh hotness. also get a huge ass system in your trunk, if you do not already have it....youd be a G!!!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> first thing he needs to do is get some ground control coilovers, and lower that thing, they only cost 400, and you can keep them on stock struts, a G!!!


what!? where did you hear that? stock LENGTH maybe.........but in no way will the OEM struts (or GR2s) handle those springs. and you don't mod your car so others wont smack talk it, you mod it for your own personal satisfaction, people liking it is a bonus. if not, tuff. 

p.s. what is your sig all about?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Wow, its... umm... different, ok, i'll be nice, you definitely get brownie points for *HO* riginality (being that its P I M P and all)

interesting :hal:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

In October, I said this was pimp. That's ma story and I'm stickin to it!


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

b14sleeper said:


> Fast cars are dangerous, save lives....drive a Green NISSAN 200SX w/ blue hoodpins??? wtf...blue hoodpins on a green car?





1.6pete said:


> p.s. what is your sig all about?


Isn't there a certain member on this forum, that has blue hood pins on a green 200sx? 



or maybe I'm really off base here....


----------

